# Old thread Do you have guinea pigs?



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I posted about my neurological guinea pig on another thread. But, it made me wonder... who else is a guinea pig slave? I have three. 

First I found Clementine at PetCo in March 2009. She was a little black abby and I fell in love with her. I knew nothing about guinea pigs, but I brought her home. Soon, I learned that she would do best with a friend. So, I set off to adopt her a friend. My local rescues were not all that helpful, so I went to CL looking for "accidents". I found a little orange abby about 45 miles north of me who was a few months younger than Clementine. She was part of an accidental litter. I went and got her the next day.  I named her Odette (after the Swan Princess movie, which was my favorite as a child). 

Three years have passed and this past weekend my guinea pig family expanded with the addition of my little rescue Indiana (named after Indiana Jones, yes she's a girl). She is a tortoise shell American. She's a special needs pig, but we're already getting to know each other and work around her issues. 

That's my guinea pig family. Lets hear about yours.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i've googled tortoise shell American guinea pigs and seen they are a very pretty breed
do you have any photos of her i would love to see her :-D

i have three guinea pigs and am a bit of slave to them heres a photo of them they are all dolly mixtures their names are Tammy Dolly and Peppa


----------



## Kuro (Dec 24, 2012)

i have three right now all female two are tri color(chocolate, orange, and white) shorthair/silkie crosses that are sisters named Snickers and Reese's and a red texel cross whos a month young then the sisters and is named Twix

about a year ago i had 7 females but it got really expensive to feed that many so i found the great homes...but i started to miss them and their noises so three weeks ago i set my 2x5(72"Lx30"W) C&C cage back up and and scoured the local online classifieds and found and ad listing 3 small female pigs so i jumped on it and got them.

am really glad to have pigs again


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I used to own a guinea pig- his name was Chester. He was my best friend, as I was one of those kids that had no friends and read at recess. I did everything with that guy for two years. Until he got sick. We tried to save him, took him to the vet and everything, got him on Antibiotics. But it was too late. I am no longer allowed a guinea pig since we got our cat and dogs, but I hope to own one in the future! They are just the friendliest little critters!


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

I used to have two lovely girls named Mozart and Photon Firing Lazer, or Pho for short. They were respectively a black and white dutch longhair and a bedhead silver agouti. They had a huge cage I was very proud of {about eight feet square, including the second level that covered half the cage}, they loved to interact with one of my cats, and their favorite snacks were watermelon and strawberries, which they would nibble right down to your fingers. They were very sweet, but due to a few misfortunes, I had them only three years. After Mozart passed away, Pho eventually expired of a broken heart. Guinea pigs are truly great pets, and I hope to have some again one day. You all have spectacularly handsome {or beautiful} pigs!


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Here is my girl. I believe she is called a tortoise shell. You can not really see the black and white on her back and booty in this picture. Her front end is just brown and white.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I dont have them anymore, but I used to breed them when I was younger for 4-h and the local pet store. I honestly cant remember what types i had, it's been so long since I've had them. They were amazing little animals though. If I lived out in the country still I'd definitely still have quite a few.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

NeptunesMom said:


> Here is my girl. I believe she is called a tortoise shell. You can not really see the black and white on her back and booty in this picture. Her front end is just brown and white.



awwww! she's a little cutie I love GPs


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you probably already have, but have you been to Guinea Lynx yet, its my favorite site for guinea pigs there is quite a bit of info on there.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

here's a link for you http://www.guinealynx.info/main.html


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl (Feb 11, 2013)

I just died of cuteness. Someone please bury me.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I use to have 2 females: Bandit and Jeep. I had to give them away though.

Make sure you have at least 2 pigs. They are herd animals!


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes! Love the little piggies, they are such sweet little creatures. 

Asher is my little guinea pig girl, 6 yrs old. Here she is with my dog.


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

I used to have one named Elvis (his hair looked exactly the same xD) But we had to give him away because we couldn't take care of him anymore at the time :C


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

ThePearlFish said:


> Yes! Love the little piggies, they are such sweet little creatures.
> 
> Asher is my little guinea pig girl, 6 yrs old. Here she is with my dog.



they are both so Cute


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Aww, thanks Indigo


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Indigo Betta said:


> i've googled tortoise shell American guinea pigs and seen they are a very pretty breed
> do you have any photos of her i would love to see her :-D
> 
> i have three guinea pigs and am a bit of slave to them heres a photo of them they are all dolly mixtures their names are Tammy Dolly and Peppa


I also had a Peppa, and a Toullah. Unfortunately I had to rehome Peppa because she was a bully and a biter. She bit Toullah's ears. I had Toullah for about 3.5 years and she was great. Such playful behaviours and funny noises.


----------

